# gas in oil



## whitecabby8v (Jul 13, 2012)

Having some problems tried alot to fix, nothing Ive dones working. Would like some opinions to keep from pouring more money into something that doesnt need replacing. Ive found large amounts of gas in the oil, dont think its the rings because its too much and theres no gas on spark plugs. Its hard to start as if its not getting enough fuel, sounds like its flooded. Theres a gas smell coming from exhast. 45-50 psi in fuel pressure gauge but it drops pretty fast, stays above 5 psi. Has oil coming out of flex pipe and header. Im guessing could be blown head gasket, but Id really like to know before I replace that, and thats not what it is. Be alot of waisted time, and Ive done enough of that already. Please, let me know what you think.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

whitecabby8v said:


> Ive found large amounts of gas in the oil, dont think its the rings because its too much and theres no gas on spark plugs.


If it's not going past rings and not on plugs, how else would it get there?





whitecabby8v said:


> Its hard to start as if its not getting enough fuel, sounds like its flooded.


 Which is it, can't be both.





whitecabby8v said:


> Has oil coming out of flex pipe and header. Im guessing could be blown head gasket, but Id really like to know before I replace that, and thats not what it is. Be alot of waisted time, and Ive done enough of that already. Please, let me know what you think.


 I think if you have oil coming out of exhaust, it should show up on the plugs and you should have pretty poor compression on at least one of the cylinders, which means the head is coming off anyways. Has this motor ever ran while in your possession? Is there more you are not telling us?
What have you checked and replaced so far?

And you might want to tell us what the car is. And this might be better off in the motor/car forum that is applicable and not in this particular forum, as it isn't really an oil or lubrication problem or even question.


----------



## whitecabby8v (Jul 13, 2012)

ok its a 1990 cabriolet it ran fine till i swaped out for some headers when getting all back togeather only pice wasent worth putting back on was the fule injector holder the plastic ones and the very bottom head side they were trased on 2 of them put it back togeather anyway...so i go up the street wide open about 120mph and then back 120mph at one point i say a tiny poof of white smoke and still drove fine i get back park it and well try to start it and theres a bead sputter when i start one it was hard to start i had to give it gas and its fule injected? 2 when i did i shook badly and has a rough idle ..now when i give gas it clears up about 3k rpm abut a gas like smell from the muffler alond with white smoke and a bunch ..and oil light was on and low pressure on the bar gauge ..so i change oil and filter and theres gass in the oil and i mean a bunch not i start it and for a sec it sounded good then back to its same spuddering ..ps not giveing gas to start. so nothe new oil has gas in it and its like water ...now i check the plugs to see if damp or oil were on them they were just cleaned befor i started and just as black but no oil or gas??? god i could drive it into a wall ps i replaced the intake gasket...also i noticed the intake manifold is extreamly cold to the touch and condinsation on it as well please help lol


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

part of that sounds like you have some bad injectors, but most of what you wrote I have no idea what you said.


----------

